# Plants for Russian Tortoise enclosure



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 19, 2011)

I am building an outdoor enclosure for a Russian Tortoise that I will be adopting next week and I am not sure if it is okay to buy plants from a nursery or if I have to plant everything from seed. Please offer any advice. Thank you. The reason I ask is because of the fertlizer/insecticide issue of already grown plants.


----------



## webskipper (Jul 19, 2011)

Buy from seed. Safer and the seeds establish themselves better than the plants. Going to take a month to get a good supply of tall grasses.

Maybe you can keep your Torts busy with a flat of Dichondra?


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the help, I will give that a try.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 19, 2011)

I got brought seed off Sulcatefood.com, the price is nice. I haven't gotten the seed yet, so I can't say how fast it grows.


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for that information.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure, no problem. I just got my Russian on Sunday, so I figure us new guys have to help each other out.


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2011)

pansies, nastursiums, Aloe, clover, lettuce...


----------



## jwhite (Jul 19, 2011)

you can check out carolinapetsupply.com also they have a nice selection of seeds some specifically geared towards Russians. I have bought from them and both me and my torts have been happy with the results.

Jon


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

If it is an independent nursery ask if they use chemicals, some do some don't/


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 20, 2011)

If you have the height, you might want to plant a small shrub or two for shade, until the weeds grow up.
Shake off a most of the loose dirt and replant, or you can even put them in the enclosure in a pot so they can be watered/flushed out for a week or so. 
Rose of Sharon (they get big but you can keep it trimmed and they love the flowers/leaves), Carex grasses, Hosta (some are large), Weigela, Mulberry, daylily (not a shrub but like a grass), more I can't think of.... 
A good idea to check with a few nurseries in your area regarding chemicals, sometimes the independent ones don't.


----------



## zoogrl (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought some russian seed mix from carolinapetsupply.com and my tort loves it & I love it. It's priced nice & it starts growing in about a week. I can even grow it in her indoor enclosure. She likes to eat it before it gets growing well so when inside she gets it replanted quite a bit.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 20, 2011)

I recently bought seeds from Turtlestuff.com, they shipped quickly and it was not expensive at all


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's a nice place for you to start:

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?mode=cl&col=all


----------



## 68merc (Jul 20, 2011)

Laura said:


> pansies, nastursiums, Aloe, clover, lettuce...


My Russians don't eat nastursiums  I have lots of them planted in their pen too.


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the great ideas!


----------



## webskipper (Jul 20, 2011)

Refrain from lettuce. Low nutritional value.

See the list of foods in the Tort Diet Forum

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ed-Greeks-Russians-Sulcatas-etc#axzz1SgUzUDLy


----------



## Watermelon (Jul 20, 2011)

Plantain, pansies, sedum (wont last long).... lots and lots.

Tortoise table is a good food site for tortoises.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 21, 2011)

[/quote]
My Russians don't eat nastursiums  I have lots of them planted in their pen too. 

[/quote]

Maybe they think they are too pretty


----------

